# Bradgate nursing home / Zachary Merton home, Leicestershire, Feb13



## The Wombat (Mar 18, 2013)

This is my first report on here, so hope it is acceptable!

Its been known by a few names, including Zachary Merton home, and Bradgate care home. Unfortunately didn't have my tripod or decent illumination, so done the best I can.

The explore
A lot bigger than we expected, its set in some woodland, with pleasant views over rolling hills out the back. As we approached the building, we quickly spotted 4 teenage lads inside, and asked them where they got in. They were happy to oblige, and we bumped into them a couple of times round the building. Whilst we were quietly going about our photography, I got increasingly irritated with the kids who had the subtlety of a sledgehammer; shouting at each other and knocking things over, so was quite relieved when they left. 

It’s been stripped, tagged and pretty trashed, but there was plenty to see across it’s 3 floors, and 2 areas, especially the hoist bath chairs.Overall an excellent explore, and good to catch before its demolition. Explore with King Mongoose

History (courtesy of King Mongoose)
_It was built as the Charnwood Convalescent Hospice for injured soliders in 1937. After WW2 it was made NHS and became a rehab centre/home for amputees and called Zachery Merton Convalescent Home. In 1999, the home was bought by the infamous Primelife Ltd and was renamed Bradgate Care Home. In 2006 Primelife moved into Charnwood Oaks in Shepshed, leaving Bradgate Care Home empty. Since then multiple housing associations have bought the site with the most resent application for demolition dating July 2012.
_




























Game of pool anyone?









































































Thanks for looking! Would appreciate some feedback


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2013)

Although it is really trashed, I still love seeing this place.
One of my first explores!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Its a shame to see this place so trashed, its interesting to see some recent pics though. I really like art deco design of the building, will be a shame to see it go.


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

once again being local i love this place and your image's just make me get down there thanks for upload i'm so going to this place i would like to team up if any one willing ? mainly due to the run in i had with group of lads last week and if you've seen Eden lake you'll know what a mean sure they would of had no worry's of kicking the cxxx out of me and leaving me for dead and even tho I m 6' 4 i was very intimidated :-{


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Your right its well trashed,but this is a great first report.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2013)

Great report and pics like that staircase a lot  thanks for sharing


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Mar 19, 2013)

im amazed that kids from all over leicester come here to smash it up ! 
fucking nob heads


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am rather liking the look of this place, trashed or not, its right down my street!


----------

